# Falcon wings plans



## Xavier (Jul 17, 2009)

I discovered recently on www.barnstormers.com an ad from a society offering plans of the Pitts' falcon wings and wondered if it would worth it to get them as a source of inspiration. The description and the pictures let forsee some really interesting mods, but I wanted to know if some of you had an idea of what are the perf of those wings ?
Here's the ad text :*PLANS FALCON WING PITTS S-1*â¢*CHECK IT OUT*â¢Once again avialable. Plans to build the popular FALCON WING for the Pitts S-1 . Famous wing on the 6cyl modified S-1 Pitts S-1's Several options available / ply covered / in line slave struts / enclosed slave I strut combo/ 3/4 span ailerons / built in oil cooler modification Excellent for RENO. Fully symetrical airfoil. Bolt in mod. Very detailed excellent drawings to build from scratch several sheets.with many full size templates and patterns $180 + shipping â¢ ContactDevin C. York-YORK ENTERPRISES, Owner - located Southampton, ON Canada â¢ Telephone: 519-488-1431 â¢ Posted July 6, 2009


----------

